# Knife Making Tools & Supplies



## BumpandRun (Jul 5, 2006)

I am trying to get started in a little knife making. Is there a place I can purchase used equipment? Or is there anyone on here wanting to sell some equipment/materials that maybe they no longer use? I am pretty much in the market for everything. I know I can get by with minimum tools but I am good with taking the plunge for whatever will make this experience enjoyable. I live in the League City / Dickinson area and would also like to meet some fellow knife makers in the area to possibly learn from. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## HoneyDoo (Aug 2, 2006)

*knife making*

I have a buddy in the Houston area who makes knives for a living. His name is Paul Lusk. He's a great guy. Look him up on FB, or on Knifemakingvideos.com . He could probably help you locate used equipment, and certainly a good resource for information. Good Luck!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You might stop by YES Yacht service(in Kemah on 2094) and talk with Jim Glandt. He does some knives but don't recall if he does any from scratch. I know he purchases some blades and makes the scales. Jim is a really nice guy and I think would be very helpful.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Craftsman 8" drill press for $60
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-8inc...ID=11042411&utm_medium=551655_552179_11042411


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Everything you want to know, and used gear for sale, at The Blade Forums site.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Bump , 

what ya looking for ??

Belt sander , grinder , bandsaw etc . etc . 

I have quite a few things in that dept .

Bump .........pm me with your wants 

Big 

.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php

Not anything used, but they carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## E-T (Aug 3, 2006)

Have equiptment and supply for sale. P M me


----------

